# Is it possible....



## JLeonard (Jun 4, 2021)

Is it possible to BBQ'd out? After three big cooks of PP and ribs over the past week or so (and the resultant left overs in the fridge) I am over BBQ for the moment. Got 4 12hr shifts in a row starting this morning.  But, next week I'm thinking  its bout time for a "beans, taters, and cornbread" cook.  Gimme your input folks.
Jim


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 4, 2021)

yes it's possible to get burned out.. no pun intended LOL 

Switch it up and learn to make something new to you.. Asian Cuisine or something LOL


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 4, 2021)

I'm with you it can happen. There are times when I just don't know what I want to eat it seems I'm just tired of everything.

Warren


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 4, 2021)

hate to agree but sometimes i also need a break from bbq. and just have a plate of spaghetti or something. Jim we may be thrown off smf for saying this though!


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 4, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> hate to agree but sometimes i also need a break from bbq. and just have a plate of spaghetti or something. Jim we may be thrown off smf for saying this though!


Get put in "time out" in a corner somewhere!   
Jim


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 4, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Get put in "time out" in a corner somewhere!
> Jim


as long as i'm need beat with a yard stick


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 4, 2021)

https://www.cajun-recipes.com/

https://www.justonecookbook.com/


----------



## PPG1 (Jun 4, 2021)

I know my wife gets burnt out on BBq


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 4, 2021)

Happens to me all the time. Gotta switch it up to keep things interesting. I'm with 

 kilo charlie
 branch out and lay off the smoker for a while


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 4, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> https://www.cajun-recipes.com/
> 
> https://www.justonecookbook.com/


Oh man....Now those Cajun recipes look darn good. Alright Kilo.....you got my interest up. 
Jim


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 4, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Oh man....Now those Cajun recipes look darn good. Alright Kilo.....you got my interest up.
> Jim


There's only about 5000 recipes on that Cajun page.. that outta keep you busy for awhile! LOL


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 4, 2021)

Tell Lesa you need a griddle or else you're gonna smoke every meal lol


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 4, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Tell Lesa you need a griddle or else you're gonna smoke every meal lol


Every time I mention buying another "cook toy"  she says "not until we get a bigger patio". Which means a different house. LOL. And with this market who can afford that?


----------



## kit s (Jun 4, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Is it possible to BBQ'd out? After three big cooks of PP and ribs over the past week or so (and the resultant left overs in the fridge) I am over BBQ for the moment. Got 4 12hr shifts in a row starting this morning.  But, next week I'm thinking  its bout time for a "beans, taters, and cornbread" cook.  Gimme your input folks.
> Jim


Oh ya....been there a few times myself...this blah will eventually end, and you you will be smiling again..


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 4, 2021)

Not everything has to be smoked , even if you do it outside . That's one reason I go with salt and pepper  on Pork butt , whole chickens and Beef cuts . 
Then portion it out and season for a meal . 
I been messing with Dutch oven chickens . Two different meals out of the last one I did . Cooked in the DO in the house oven . Same bird . 
First night ,






Next night  picked the meat off the carcass ,


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 4, 2021)

Looks darn good 

 chopsaw
.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 4, 2021)

Thanks Jim . Working as a Carpenter , you should always think about the best use of material . If you need something cut 2 ' , what the best use for the rest ? 
I do the same with food , and that determines how I season it starting out . 
An Instant pot makes some great meals , and you don't need room on the Patio .


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 4, 2021)

I agree not everything needs to be smoked. I really enjoy sitting outside listening to the radio while making supper. Often, I like to take something normally made inside and try to recreate it on my kettles or WSM. Some items are more challenging the others, but that's the fun of it. I also have a habit of taking a simple dish and going way overboard with it. 

Like my version of a deep dish pizza:




__





						New England Kettle Style Deep Dish Pizza
					

Well the wife was busy last night and that meant that I was a latchkey husband for the evening. Oh, the mischief one can get into. With that said, and remembering all of the recent wonderful pizza threads that have been posted. I decided to take it upon myself and concoct my own variation. Now...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Chris


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 4, 2021)

It's too hot to do inside cooking here for the next few months Jim. The BS flattop and a propane stove for the wok  setup out on the patio make life a lot more enjoyable. 














Burgers and cheesesteaks


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 4, 2021)

No doubt happens to most if mot all of us. That’s when I hit the Blackstone or move inside for some indoor fine cooking.


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 4, 2021)

It happens to me every year. After being shut up all winter when the weather breaks you think you have to BBQ every time you get a nice day.
Next thing you know you have P.P. and brisket in the freezer and you're burned out on ribs. Time to back off a little.
Beans and Cornbread sounds kinda good. Come to think of it, I have some Great Northerns in the cupboard and some ham chunks in the freezer. Hm...


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 4, 2021)

I go through cycles. When I started smoking, everything was fair game. If I was cooking, I was smoking. My wife finally screamed, "ENOUGH!"  Grilling was fine, though.   Lesson learned.

Still, there have been years I've run 500 lbs of charcoal through the WSM and Kettle. A slow year is 250 lbs. And times like the last 15 months where the Kettle gets occasional exercise, but the WSM sits idle for months at a time. Right now, it's a petri dish that needs serious scrubbing, a vinegar wash, and quick burnout.  

I've got a hankering for a packer brisket, so that will probably happen soon. Thank God I've got one in the freezer that didn't cost a car payment.


----------



## Hamdrew (Jun 4, 2021)

No sense burning yourself out, good food from every corner of the world can be made indoors. Mexican, Thai, Indian, and Chinese are probably my favorites.

Using smoke, bacon can of course go in just about everything. You could try curing a butt for a few weeks for "pulled ham", or loin ("back/Canadian bacon)" is very cheap to make and IMO delicious. Personally, it is hard for me to get tired of pretty plain hot & fast smoked chicken. Getting that kettle up to 300-350 for extra crispy skin.  It is even harder for me to get tired of burgers whether smashed, grilled, or smoked.







Last night's chicken. as you can see (lol), cooked directly over the coals and got a little flare-up






~6oz smoked burger, the thickness is key IMO to not drying out. 250*F for ~45min, flipping after 30-35







Back bacon, went with gochujang for the rub adhesive for the first time and am VERY pleased







Hard to beat a meaty back BLT now that tomatoes are starting to get good


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 4, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> There's only about 5000 recipes on that Cajun page.. that outta keep you busy for awhile! LOL


I too get burnt out on BBQ. Which is why I have been eating loads of fish lately!! LOL!! And being a Cajun; the possibilities are endless!!!! I have also been making a lot of salumi too.....it's something new to do.....


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 4, 2021)

Yep, happens to us also! Then back to the recipe box for some old time favorites! It will come time soon enough to fire up a smoker. Sometimes just for appetizers.

Ryan


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 4, 2021)

Yes Jim,  BBQ burn out is real!
The first step in battling BBQ burn out is to admit that you have a problem to begin with.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2021)

It's not possible here, because Mrs Bear never wants anything Smoked, except My Bacons, Hams, and Prime Rib. It's Just as well now, because it's too hard for me to get out there anyway!!

Bear


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 4, 2021)

Being retired with some time to BBQ, at least more than I had when I worked, I haven't gotten burned out on it yet.....


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 7, 2021)

Thanks for the like Jake it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## forktender (Jun 9, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> No doubt happens to most if mot all of us. That’s when I hit the Blackstone or move inside for some indoor fine cooking.


Same here but I go for pizza, pasta, bread or Mexican food, yeah I'm healthy like that.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 16, 2021)

Well, to change thinks up a bit, have you tried my Mahogany Pork Loin or Maple Glazed Salmon or my *almost* famous Wicked Baked Beans? 

Sounds like a shameless plug doesn't it?


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 16, 2021)

Dutch said:


> Well, to change thinks up a bit, have you tried my Mahogany Pork Loin or Maple Glazed Salmon or my *almost* famous Wicked Baked Beans?
> 
> Sounds like a shameless plug doesn't it?


Dude yeah on the beans.......They have become a staple around my house.  My brother when he finds out I'm cooking stuff to take to our folks ask..."You bringing them pineapple beans?" 
Jim


----------



## Dutch (Jun 16, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Dude yeah on the beans.......They have become a staple around my house.  My brother when he finds out I'm cooking stuff to take to our folks ask..."You bringing them pineapple beans?"
> Jim


Jim, I get that request too.  I did a neighborhood smoke last weekend and smoked some baby back ribs for the neighbor. I also gave him some beans to go with his ribs. Saw him today and the first thing he said was "Those beans were awesome! Can I get the recipe? Oh and the ribs you smoked where good too!"


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jun 16, 2021)

Totally understand , im not there yet but i can see it happen. But now my wife is way tired of it already. She is beating me to the menu for the weekends already saying lets have this or that instead of something smoked. So I get it, just don't want to stop smoking and trying new things . As I know when I'm busy at work its hard to get to the smoke shack.

David


----------



## sandyut (Jun 16, 2021)

For me personally no.  For my wife - hard yes.  multiple times she has asked me to stop with the meat and smoking meat for a while.  of course I concede, but wish it wasn't true.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 16, 2021)

Yeah, I sometimes get a little tired of it. Mainly tired of getting up way too early on a weekend to get the smoker going, and the meat prepared. Then I read some thread here, and say man, I've got to try that! 
('Bout time for another batch of Dutch's Wicked Beans, I think.)
I got into charcuterie for a while, but that's pretty involved, too. Did a prosciutto a while back that took 16 months. Still, some capicola would be nice.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 17, 2021)

Thanks for the like mneeley490 it is appreciated.

Warren


----------

